# My latest drawing



## tepelus

Just wanted to share with you guys my latest project. It's a ruined church in Zelemer, Hungary.


----------



## har134

Beautiful and atmospheric drawing.


----------



## Abbey08

Very nice! Great atmosphere.

Lorraine


----------



## Gumby

Agreed... and the perspective on this is very cool.


----------



## tepelus

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bloggsworth

The trees are a particularly good feature of an excellent drawing.


----------



## vangoghsear

You have created a lot of depth in this image, both in the atmospheric perspective and the compositional perspective.  They are nicely done trees also.  Very nice drawing.


----------



## tepelus

Thank you, bloggsworth and vangoghsear.


----------



## FleshEater

I'm assuming, but need confirmation, that this is completely done by hand, without computer enhancements?​


----------



## tepelus

Yup, by hand. Took me many hours in about a two week frame to draw it.


----------



## tepelus

The only thing I did with it on the computer was after I uploaded the picture from the camera (hence the grayness of the picture, lousy camera operator here) I added the black vignette frame around the picture and fixed the contrast a little so it wouldn't look so dark.


----------



## FleshEater

Very good. It's gorgeous and an amazing piece...I know all too well the time it takes to make a pencil drawing that realistic. I switched to charcoal after one piece took me eight solid months. After the fact I learned how useful paint brushes are with dry media!

http://s854.beta.photobucket.com/user/MaddMattStudio/media/The Horrors/PICT0035.jpg.html?sort=3&o=79

Photographing artwork is impossible...kudos to you for knowing how to fix it!


----------



## tepelus

Thanks. Your art looks awesome, especially the one that took you eight months. I'm still learning different techniques to get the effects I want. I don't really draw much, in fact last year I drew a couple of pictures after having not drawn anything for several years. I got bored one day and thought to pick up the pencil again and draw a picture of my boyfriend. It turned out really well considering I hadn't practiced for years. Right now I'm about halfway through a portrait of Oscar Wilde and it's coming out really good so far. I'll be posting later when it's finished. I don't know what I'll draw afterward, maybe take a break and work on my novel which I've been neglecting since I started Oscar. I needed a break from it anyway.


----------



## FleshEater

Thank you!

When I would draw and paint, I would work on it five nights a week from eight p.m. to about eleven p.m.; however, I feel I make a slightly better writer than an artist ha-ha! I haven't picked up the dry or wet media in almost two years.

If you can draw that well without that much practice I'd say you have a natural talent to do so.


----------



## tepelus

Instead of creating a new post, I'm just going to post my newest drawing here. Took me about eight days, but I finally finished my portrait of Oscar Wilde:


----------



## FleshEater

Holy you know what! 8 days? What size is that?

The clothing...the hands...the lips...the nose...wow! That is incredible! Why aren't you commissioning portraits?


----------



## tepelus

Because I don't know why? I guess I don't know where to start to begin doing commissions. A few friends on Facebook have expressed interest in me doing some of their kids, and when I did accept to do one for a couple of them they never spoke anything more of it when they heard, I'm guessing, that they would actually have to pay for my work. It would be good practice for me to do some commissions for people, plus make a little money. If only people were willing to pay.

And thank you for the compliments. As usual, it looks better in person. Most seem impressed with the texture of the fur. I drew it on 9"x12" Stonehenge paper, but the dimensions of the actual drawing are a little smaller. I like to leave a border around my drawings. It takes up much of the paper though, about 3/4 of an inch from the edge, top and bottom, and about a quarter inch on the sides.


----------



## Abbey08

tepelus said:


> Because I don't know why? I guess I don't know where to start to begin doing commissions. A few friends on Facebook have expressed interest in me doing some of their kids, and when I did accept to do one for a couple of them they never spoke anything more of it when they heard, I'm guessing, that they would actually have to pay for my work. It would be good practice for me to do some commissions for people, plus make a little money. If only people were willing to pay.



Isn't that the way for all of us trying to break into doing something we love for pay! Why do people assume that just because you're not well-known, you're not worth paying!? Trying to set a price that is fair to both the artist and the buyer is such a balancing act. Everyone involved has to feel that they're getting value. This is something that I've struggled with lately, and when you figure out the formula that is win-win, please share it with the rest of us :-k


----------



## FleshEater

I don't know what Oscar Wilde looks like, but if the face you drew is spot on I could easily see your work of him selling for $250 or $300.


----------



## tepelus

The original photo is on his Wiki page, among others.


----------



## Gumby

That is fabulous, tepelus, simply awesome.


----------



## tepelus

Thanks Gumby!


----------



## tepelus

Here's a sketch I did of one of the characters in my WIP. He's a servant boy to my MMC and over the course of the book they become close friends. His name is Izsák. This was drawn entirely from my mind, I didn't use any photo references. He came out close to how I envision him. I'll probably draw him again at some point later on down the road.


----------



## Abbey08

Very nice! You have so much talent when it comes to drawing; I'll admit I'm jealous 

Lorraine


----------



## tepelus

Aww, thanks Lorraine!


----------



## tepelus

I haven't been working on anything, writing or drawing, for the last few weeks since my break-up and move from my boyfriend (of seven years), but I had started a new drawing the other day. Hope to finish it in a couple of days, if I don't crinkle it up and toss it. The drawing muse has been frustrating. Anyway, here's a link to a drawing I did back in the late 90's of Marvel character Nightcrawler and a character of my own creation, Masquerade. I wrote fanfics back when I drew this of these two and they had a bit of a fling with each other, as the drawing shows. lol! At that time I wanted to be a comic book illustrator, but nothing ever came of it. I was too slow, anyway, and preferred to draw on my own time and terms.


----------



## Foxee

Wow, Tepelus, you've got it going on here. Beautifully well-observed drawing with the proper mass and visual weight included. Lovely contrast of lights and darks, you really could do pencil portraits for commission if you wanted to, I think. Good things.


----------



## Hemlock

Just looking on how you used the sun as part of the vantage points makes the entire work really deep and thought-provoking. I wish my hands could do something like this.


----------



## Kentobu

Wow, these are absolutely amazing! I draw a lot, but I have never been able to achieve this level of realism and depth. It might have something to do with my stubborn self not switching from a mechanical pencil, but still... I hope you're able to finish up the piece you're working on, and hope you start feeling better.


----------



## Hemlock

tepelus said:


> Here's a sketch I did of one of the characters in my WIP. He's a servant boy to my MMC and over the course of the book they become close friends. His name is Izsák. This was drawn entirely from my mind, I didn't use any photo references. He came out close to how I envision him. I'll probably draw him again at some point later on down the road.
> 
> View attachment 3786


I don't see a drawing here. I see a personification of duty and honor.


----------



## tepelus

Thank you, everyone. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Trilby

Wow! 'tepelus got talent'

Love the Oscar Wilde drawing!


----------



## tepelus

Thanks, Trilby.


----------



## tepelus

This is my latest drawing I did in pen and ink, which I hadn't done in a long time. It isn't the same drawing I said I was working on in my earlier post, it didn't turn out how I liked so I did this one instead. I drew it for my blog post on QUILTBAG characters. This drawing is of my MC Vlad and his lover Miklos at the very beginning of their relationship. It's from a scene in my WIP and Miklos is quite uneasy around Vlad as Vlad tries to help him relax. Anyway, here's the drawing. You can click on it to see a slightly larger version.


----------



## Arcwood

That image you've drawn of the church was awesome, BUt I'm unsure if the second illustration was better.
so good news: awesome work
bad news: impossible to rate or critique


----------



## SarahStrange

Wow wow wow. Very good. Are the first two in ink or pencil? Or something I haven't asked? You, sir, have talent


----------



## tepelus

Thank you! The first two were done in pencil, the one above was drawn first in pencil, then drawn over with pen and ink.


----------



## Dylan_9711

wow amazing drawing techniques


----------



## tepelus

Thank you!


----------



## Skodt

All of your work is fantastic. I love the church piece, and like any good art, it inspires me imaginatively. I do have to wonder about the pen drawing a bit though... Don't get me wrong it is great work, but something about his arm holding the chalice looks off; I think it's the hand. Which is odd because you did such amazing hands in your previous work. I still think the drawing is great, and maybe with a background I wouldn't even notice the abnormality.


----------



## Silenced

The first picture you showed on here was simply outstanding, as was the second picture. The third picture, the one from your imagination, would be much better if you had the boy looking towards you. And finally, the last picture, this one reminds me of a style I can't quite place my finger on. . .


----------



## tepelus

Skodt said:


> All of your work is fantastic. I love the church piece, and like any good art, it inspires me imaginatively. I do have to wonder about the pen drawing a bit though... Don't get me wrong it is great work, but something about his arm holding the chalice looks off; I think it's the hand. Which is odd because you did such amazing hands in your previous work. I still think the drawing is great, and maybe with a background I wouldn't even notice the abnormality.



I didn't see this reply until now. Yeah, I know the hand is off, I'm terrible at drawing hands without a visual reference. It's my downfall. I'm not good with feet either. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tepelus

Silenced said:


> The first picture you showed on here was simply outstanding, as was the second picture. The third picture, the one from your imagination, would be much better if you had the boy looking towards you. And finally, the last picture, this one reminds me of a style I can't quite place my finger on. . .



Thank you much. When I drew number three, I did several sketches of him in different angles and none of them came out like I wanted them to until this one and I ended up finishing it.


----------



## Bakslashjack

Wow, damn your good. that's crazy.
Ok so you got Oscar, now you need Marquis De Sade and Orson Welles, heh_e.

_


----------



## mouseyface

WOW!!! beautiful!!!  : O


----------



## mouseyface

nice! i wish i could draw faces like this : )))


----------



## escorial

can't enlarge the pic's.


----------

